# [SOLVED] ip6tables błąd

## cabana

Witam mam problem z ip6tables na gentoo

Po wydaniu 

```
ip6tables -X 
```

Wyrzuca mi błąd

```

ip6tables v1.4.12.1: can't initialize ip6tables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps ip6tables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```

Nie wiem co począć

lsmod

```

ip6_tables              9745  0

tun                    10203  2

sit                     8131  0

tunnel4                 2015  1 sit

ipv6                  226055  29 sit

ath9k_htc              69231  0

mac80211              201323  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_common            2263  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              280687  2 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common

ath                    13214  2 ath9k_htc,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              127235  3 ath9k_htc,mac80211,ath

```

.config kernela

http://wklej.org/hash/6458daedae7/

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.                                                                                        0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D410_@_1.66GHz-with-                                                                                        gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Nov 2011 15:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf                                                                                         /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-                                                                                        php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackag                                                                                        es news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-war                                                                                        n unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                                                         --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu                                                                                        de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv                                                                                        6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd readline sessio                                                                                        n snmp ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 al                                                                                        s4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 e                                                                                        s1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82                                                                                        xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsno                                                                                        op empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul m                                                                                        ulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alia                                                                                        s auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm                                                                                         authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                                                                                         cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file                                                                                        _cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic ne                                                                                        gotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alia                                                                                        s" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"                                                                                         CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslo                                                                                        g" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin ga                                                                                        rmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtc                                                                                        m104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="ke                                                                                        yboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44                                                                                        780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18                                                                                        " USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r                                                                                        128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="qu                                                                                        ota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy conditio                                                                                        n tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND,                                                                                         PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pozdrawiam Przemek

Z góry dziękuję za jakąkolwiek pomoc  :Wink: Last edited by cabana on Thu Dec 01, 2011 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Dodać jakieś reguły ip6tables, żeby w tablicy filter coś było, co można usunąć?

Załadować moduły kernela do ipv6 i ip6tables?

A moze przy okazji podlączyć komputer do sieci IPv6?

W przypadku publicznego internetu taka sieć podobno jest w Chinach, w Polsce na razie tylko ipv4.

----------

## cabana

Witam, dziękuje za odzew, w domu posiadam sieć IPv6  :Wink: 

```
bob ~ # ifconfig | grep "inet6 addr:"

          inet6 addr: fe80::7271:bcff:fef1:a313/64 Scope:Link

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::3/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::10/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::7/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::5/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::4/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::8/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::6/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::9/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::2/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:faba::1/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:200:292::2/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::4a0:200:292:2/64 Scope:Link

          inet6 addr: fe80::56e6:fcff:fe88:4265/64 Scope:Link

          inet6 addr: 2001:6a0:30b:abcd::1/64 Scope:Global

bob ~ # ping6 ipv6.onet.pl

PING ipv6.onet.pl(ipv6.onet.pl) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from ipv6.onet.pl: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=120 ms

64 bytes from ipv6.onet.pl: icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=108 ms

64 bytes from ipv6.onet.pl: icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=107 ms

64 bytes from ipv6.onet.pl: icmp_seq=4 ttl=58 time=106 ms

64 bytes from ipv6.onet.pl: icmp_seq=5 ttl=58 time=116 ms

^C

--- ipv6.onet.pl ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 106.131/111.934/120.920/5.880 ms
```

Dokładnie tunel  :Wink: 

Dodać nowe reguły? hmmm

```
bob ~ # ip6tables -A INPUT -i tun0 -p icmpv6 -j ACCEPT

ip6tables v1.4.12.1: can't initialize ip6tables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps ip6tables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Załadować moduły kernela do ipv6 i ip6tables? 

 

Można jaśniej?  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *cabana wrote:*   

> Witam, dziękuje za odzew, w domu posiadam sieć IPv6 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Załadować moduły kernela do ipv6 i ip6tables?  
> ...

 

ip6tables też grzecznie zawiadamia, że chodzi o kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> bob ~ # ip6tables -A INPUT -i tun0 -p icmpv6 -j ACCEPT
> 
> ip6tables v1.4.12.1: can't initialize ip6tables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
> 
> Perhaps ip6tables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

 

Bo cóż innego może znaczyć "kernel needs to be upgraded", jeśli nie info, że w jaju coś nie gra z ip6tables?

Pewnie brakuje jakiegoś modułu.

EDYTA:

Z twojego konfigu kernela:

 *Quote:*   

> # IPv6: Netfilter Configuration
> 
> #
> 
> # CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6 is not set
> ...

 

Praktycznie żadne opcje ip6tables nie są włączone.

Chcesz jeszcze jaśniej?

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## cabana

Dzięki! Wkompilowalem all i śmiga!  :Very Happy: 

----------

